# Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud & invites your comments and observations



## Prime Time (6 Oct 2009)

Prime Time is examining the issue of social welfare fraud in Ireland and invites your comments and observations on the subject. Please post the programme by private mail. All replies will of course be considered with utmost confidence. 

Prime Time,
Current Affairs Dept.,
RTE.


----------



## niceoneted (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

Is there a specific email address or phone number that people can contact?


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

use private mail as stated 

click on their user name then the option to send a private message or pm will appear


----------



## seantheman (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

How do we know if the opening poster is bona fide?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

I can confirm that I have checked that the registration is from a producer on the Prime Time programme

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

Well they should get loads of replies as we've have many people on AAM who have encountered social welfare fraud.


----------



## Gonzo58 (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

Your always going to have some social welfare fraud, but as usual the goverment has a lacks attitude to it, no monitoring, or proper finiancial checks, people learn how to work a weak system. Heard of people who have house and are on the dole and claiming rent allowance in different accomadation.


----------



## WaterSprite (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud*

I wonder how many people did actually email Prime Time.  I hope that some on this forum who do post about social welfare fraud (real or perceived) were willing to stand up and be counted.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Prime Time is examining social welfare fraud & invites your comments and observat*

As a matter of interest, has anyone contacted the programme?

If you would prefer not to post in public, feel free to send me a PM.


----------

